# Adoption Newbie chat



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi i have arranged a chat for anyone just starting out, looking into or interested adoption (see link for more info) everyone is welcome

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136819.0

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

there's a few of us in chat now if anyone fancies joing us


----------

